

How much should you charge to wash all the windows in Seattle? - Interview Q - sucuri2
http://fseek.me/2010/12/how-much-should-you-charge-to-wash-all-the-windows-in-seattle/

======
goombastic
There are 3,798,237 washable windows in Seattle. @1$ a window I would charge
3,798,237. if i get a exclusive lease I might charge 90cents a window.
Considering there are so many, I might license the operation off to partners
as well. So i might end up getting around 35-40% of the 3,798,237. Charges
vary though and I charge more in the winter. When would you want me to start?

Next time, ask stupid interviewers to buzz off.

